# 9/5 and 9/11 destin bridge



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

29" 36" 39" 42" and a big ol' bull red that straightened a snap swivel.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice redfish!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Niiice bulls! What did you get them on?


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Mostly just cut mullet. The smaller one on a swimbait.


----------



## Shallow Minded (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice reds!


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

I've had a couple reds do that with the snap swivels. I started crimping down the piece it slides into and haven't had it happen since. Also had a miracle where I landed one that looked just like that but the hook was somehow still hanging to the last curve. Gotta love those big reds and the fight they put up.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Yeah, I've since bought some crimps.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Awesome reds!


----------

